
Hate People? Here are the jobs for you - hvo
http://www.bbc.com/capital/story/20160919-hate-people-here-are-the-jobs-for-you
======
mcarter
Being introverted has nothing to do with hating people. The title of this
article is misleading, and propagates a long held misconception of introverts
as being anti-social recluses.

Nice job, BBC. Really.

